# needle bx



## julia9723 (Jan 26, 2009)

What is the code for a needle bx of the the bladder?


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 26, 2009)

The only thing I come up with for this is 53899..........


----------



## cherri1956 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Cheryl Violette*



bess.stanford said:


> What is the code for a needle bx of the the bladder?



52204


----------



## cherri1956 (Jan 26, 2009)

Needle Bx Of Bladder 52204


----------



## julia9723 (Jan 27, 2009)

Do I use 52204 even if the report doesn't mention cysto?  It's a CT directed needle bx of the bladder.


----------

